# pearson vue emt-b exam?...help!



## sstatler (Mar 12, 2012)

I am registered for the Pearson Vue EMT-B exam to be taken 03/21/2012...with the transitioning going on, I called NREMT and stated is this exam still the one that I need to take-as I scheduled this 3 months ago--she stated names are changing via NREMT but Pearson Vue has not changed the *name of their tests?* and this is the right test to take for recert by 03/2012...but in a different thread I saw someone mention they are ::

"One thing I did notice, on the Pearson Vue site, I am registered for the NREMT-E test, different than the NREMT-B test."....

*Am I registered for the wrong test in fact? =/..or is this comment referring to something else?*
*I also saw the below in the same thread....so, I am assuming the test I am taking is going to be fairly similar to the last I am taking as I am in colorado and only certified 2 years ago-so this is my first recert...is this correct?*

"I was told in December by the BLS coordinator of one of the larger FDs in Colorado that those certified as EMT-Bs in Colorado will not have to take any sort of transition course since the CO curriculum already includes all of the additions to the national protocol."


----------



## Maine iac (Mar 12, 2012)

If I am not mistaken you don't have an option of which test to take. Wherever signed you off to be able to schedule your test through NREMT and Pearson Vue only gives you one test... which for you would be the basic one.

The NREMT tells PV which test you can take and that is the only one.


----------

